# C40 vs C50



## espresso911 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi guys, I have a C50 now and wanna buy C40 for my next bike, I'd like to know if it's a good dicision....does any lucky guy own both C40/C50 can give me some advice? 

which one's overall performance is better? 

Thanks!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

If you already own a C50, why go backwards and get a C40? C50 was a successor/ improvement of the C40.

Unless you plan to get the C40 for the nasty winter training use and don't want to get the C50 dirty then that makes sense. But if you are getting it just to have another Colnago, then you should go up the hierarchy of Colnagos instead of down. 

Just my opinion


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

*c50 vs c40*

I own a pre-B stay C40 that I dearly love, but the C50 overall is probably the better performing frame in most respects. If you were a collector of Colnagos, I would say the C40 would be a must have for its impact on carbon frame design, as well as a distinguished racing history.

If you are looking primarily for an upgrade in performance to the C50, either the Extreme C or Extreme Power could be seen as alternatives. Go to the Colnago website for a first look at the all new CX-1 Revolution, which will be available sometime next year. In the meantime, enjoy your C50, one of the nicest frames ever!


----------



## espresso911 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, I got your point!

I think the extreme-power would be my first choice, the c40 is lovely...but it's in the past and I already missed it.....right?

To tell the truth, I don't like the CX-1..neither the painting or looking...:mad2:


----------



## robert (Dec 8, 2004)

I have both a C 40 and a C 50. I ride the 40 to work, and the 50 on the weekends. The 40 is nice, but the 50 has a superior ride


----------

